# Colt Combat Elite vs Sig Sauer STX



## MPH1965 (Oct 1, 2011)

Colt Combat Elite (XSE Series I think) vs Sig Sauer STX. Thoughts between these two .45 1911-style handguns for a first-time handgun, mostly just want a nice-looker (I am drawn to the two-tone and wood grips), since it will sit in safe most of the time, but want to be able to run some solid rounds through at the range now and then, carry now and then, and home defense. I have just always liked and always wanted a 1911-style handgun. I am not sure how the TTT differs from the STX.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

1911 TTT

1911 STX

I have the TTT, and full-sized Colts. The TTT is mechanically tighter, and has a "different" (not undesirable, just different) grip safety design. Both of mine have fed FMJ, and JHP without issue over several thousand rounds. I think the biggest difference between the two Sigs, may be just cosmetic.


----------



## MPH1965 (Oct 1, 2011)

Thank you usmcj


----------

